# Xbox Live



## AlexSmith (Nov 6, 2007)

Hey, I wanted to know if any of you use Xbox Live. I know Mike aka Rehab Ralphy does, and I do, but what about the rest of you all?


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 6, 2007)

I just wish I had time to game, maybe one day. :?


----------



## Dragon_girl (Nov 6, 2007)

sorry, i got a ps3, no xbox for me.
-mel


----------



## RehabRalphy (Nov 6, 2007)

Sup Alex, you already have me added, but for those who dont.

bewbee

Thats my xboxlive gamertag


----------



## dorton (Nov 6, 2007)

I don't go on that much anymore, I figure I would when Halo 3 came out, but, I beat it, and have only play multiplayer a few times.

Mine is :* diptheria*


----------



## Mike (Nov 6, 2007)

I like to play, but no gamertag. I just use other people. :wink:


----------



## AlexSmith (Nov 7, 2007)

My tag is I Mammoth I but it's filled up so if you want to play tell me and I'll add you :lol:

As for Halo 3, how did you feel about it? I was sort of disappointed. For the "the best game ever" it was quite a let down. Graphics are great, but I don't like the multiplayer, and the single player is too easy to beat.

Rainbow 6 Vegas is the game I have been playing and it's pretty fun, and alot different from Halo. If any of you don't have it you should go pick up a used copy or something, I think they are only like 30 bucks...


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm too poor to own one of them fancy new xbox's.


----------



## olympus (Nov 7, 2007)

PS 3 IS THE BEST....


----------



## pythonman13 (Nov 7, 2007)

ya i play it varys how often i play but right know i am a heavy HALO3 player 

and my gamertag is CHECKINGNETWORK


----------



## dorton (Nov 7, 2007)

Yeah, it was kinda a disapointment, after all that time, but still fun.
I'm not such a big fan of Rainbow 6, but from what I have heard
Call Of Duty 4 is gonna pwn all!!!!!!


----------



## Mike (Nov 7, 2007)

Halo 3 was fun, but that's it...Really, Halo 3 could never meet people's expectations, it was supposed to be the BEST GAME EVER, of course it wasn't.


----------



## Mvskokee (Nov 7, 2007)

thats because call of duty 4 isthe best game ever


----------



## Dragon_girl (Nov 18, 2007)

any one besides me get assassins creed ? and how many of the 9 have u killed, i have killed 3! and have 3 more on my list but now the gaurds are going to be on more alert, which means i need to stop being such a clumpsy assassins. i keep falling or running into people... of useing the wrong weapon to asssinate people and end up fighting em instead  

-mel


----------



## Jason has a tegu (Aug 30, 2016)

Anyone on Xbox One?


----------

